# You blew it, pal!



## Mike Greene (Jan 5, 2017)

What were you thinking? I mean seriously, what were you thinking??? We told you about our incredible holiday sale, right? You know, the one where you could save half off on Realivox Ladies and RealiDrums, as well as great sale prices on the rest of our lineup. Amazing deals we selflessly offered, all for your benefit.

But did you listen? Nope. (Okay, that's not entirely true. The response was actually pretty amazing. Best response we've ever had, in fact. But lets play along for the sake of the joke, okay?)

Anyway, you didn't take advantage when you had the chance. Like a slap in our face! So guess what. For your punishment, we're not only raising the prices back to MSRP, but we're adding 10% on top of that! Bam! See what happens when you don't listen to your pals at Realitone?

Oh, who am I kidding? I could never be so mean to you. After all, we're homies, right? So here's what we're going to do. We're extending the sale prices through this weekend. But that's the end of it. The sale definitely ends then. Don't believe me? Check our website on Monday and you'll see. I'm even going to really raise the prices 10% *over* list price, just because I think it would be funny to have _"You Blew It!"_ pricing.

But don't wait until Monday to see what you missed. Head on down to http://realitone.com today, and pick up Realivox Ladies or RealiDrums, or even
http://realitone.com/fingerpick (Fingerpick,) still intro priced at only $79!

What's Fingerpick, you might ask? Check it out:
​​


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 5, 2017)

haha. soo many goodies! this library sounds amazing, ill sure be getting it soon.


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 5, 2017)

I just blew my fantasy football 2nd place prize money on Fingerpick.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 5, 2017)

Better than reinvesting it in a similar way.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh heck. Why did I watch the Finger Pick walkthrough video? Now I'm going to have to buy.


----------



## HardyP (Jan 8, 2017)

Mike, you are driving me crazy… you never failed my expectations (well… erm… Blue… update… anything ringing…?), so I´m really tempted to have all of them (at least some drumming Ladies)!? Does not work out with my wallet...
But what shall I do now - the EUR-USD exchange rate is driving me crazy, going every day in the wrong direction - and now you hold that pistol to my head "sale will end PLUS prices increase"…?!?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 9, 2017)

For anyone who doubted we'd really put the prices back to list and then add 10%, well:
http://realitone.com


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 10, 2017)

Aaaaand . . . even with "Punishment Pricing!" labeled all over the place, I still made two sales since last night. Go figure.

I refunded the extra 10% to them, since I felt bad about that, but it does make me wonder whether people are as price-conscious as I had always assumed.


----------



## HardyP (Jan 10, 2017)

Pal , even if your anti-cyclic business strategy is admirable, you seem to not even be able to calculate 10% accurately... so may I help you:
Fingerpick 119 x 1.1 = 130.90
RealiDrums 299 x 1.1 = 328.90
...
RealiWhistle 39 x 1.1 = 42.90 (this one was beaten the hardest with over 15%!?)

If you want to have the full corrected list, it costs.... nothing in the next 10 seconds. Oh, that was too short? Then send me some serials. Or wait until next BF 

just my +10per cts


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 10, 2017)

The sad thing is that I have a graduate degree in Mathematics. It was late so what can I say? 

With all those 9's in there, the new prices mostly looked weird, so I kinda fudged them so they look better, although I was pretty inconsistent about it, since I was doing it all in my head as I went. Plus there were so many places I had to change the prices, and the formatting in Wordpress is difficult, so it was way more work than I expected. In hindsight, it was loooong way to go for a joke.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 10, 2017)

You should have called it Nosepick if you wanted it to get attention.

This is what happens when people don't ask me first.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 10, 2017)

LMAO! That is hilarious, Mike! I literally busted out laughing when I saw your website. Well I'm glad to say I didn't blow it this time. I picked up RealiDrums in the nick of time. (Whew!)


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 11, 2017)

Bought it. Cannot find a support email. Wondering how to get a MIDI track from a performance, as opposed to just trigger notes or a single patch


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 11, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> Bought it. Cannot find a support email. Wondering how to get a MIDI track from a performance, as opposed to just trigger notes or a single patch


Is this for RealiDrums or for Fingerpick?


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 11, 2017)

fingerpick


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 11, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Aaaaand . . . even with "Punishment Pricing!" labeled all over the place, I still made two sales since last night. Go figure.
> 
> I refunded the extra 10% to them, since I felt bad about that, but it does make me wonder whether people are as price-conscious as I had always assumed.



I think people actually feel better when they grab it just before the price goes up. Those who see the price rise may think "must be popular, I should check it out before it rises more". Adds urgency. And those who regret waiting and plan to strike next time become more convicted. This is prob why Project Sam just has a sale once a year, to build anticipation. The Realitone site looks great btw, Congrats. "Et tu blue?"


----------



## HardyP (Jan 11, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> (just might want to tweak the fingerpick banner, still intro offer)


Also saw this - and really was thinking about squealing him for deceptive advertising…


----------



## HardyP (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh man, I think this squabbling is a really good warm-up for Mikes NAMM reports…


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Aaaaand . . . even with "Punishment Pricing!" labeled all over the place, I still made two sales since last night. Go figure.
> 
> I refunded the extra 10% to them, since I felt bad about that, but it does make me wonder whether people are as price-conscious as I had always assumed.



Some folks prefer a developer be paid for his work...


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 11, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> Bought it. Cannot find a support email. Wondering how to get a MIDI track from a performance, as opposed to just trigger notes or a single patch


Is the MIDI drag and drop not working? It should give two bars of MIDI for whatever the current pattern is, for whatever chord was most recently played.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 11, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Some folks prefer a developer be paid for his work...


That's crazy talk!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2017)

Yepp.
So is paying 3 grand for Miraslavs Symphonic Strings, but I did get 10% off of the 3300 MSRP.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jan 11, 2017)

Gotta admit I love the promotion. Reverse advertising. You are nuts.
Reminds me of my bright promo idea of a weekend radio show a buddy and I did. Every week I ran a spot with all the messups and babbling from the previous week's show and introduced it with a deep voiced line 'How not to do radio." It worked surprisingly well.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you Mike. Can I say I appreciate your sans BS about pricing, so refreshing. I was hoping to be able to somehow extract a chord sequence or performance into MIDI. I don't think this is possible. I can get out a couple of bars of one chord, at a time, then piece them together.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 12, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> I was hoping to be able to somehow extract a chord sequence or performance into MIDI. I don't think this is possible.


At present, that's not possible. Funny thing is that IS possible with RealiDrums, where RealiDrums gives you options of the MIDI file either being the current beat, or an entire performance. So it would seem an easy thing to copy the same code for Fingerpick.

Unlike drums, though, guitar patterns need to have varying note lengths, so there are calculations involved. Totally doable with single chords on a specific pattern, but once the chord or pattern changes, it gets really complicated to merge them.

With a little more time, I can make it work, though, and I agree that it would be nice, so I do plan to add that feature in an update.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 12, 2017)

error


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 12, 2017)

Apologies the apreggiator was on the chocolate audio ahrp here: http://www.chocolateaudio.com/products/glissando-concert-harp

definitively worth a look - for inspiration! IMO


----------

